# New Holland t2420 tach and hour meter quit



## Tflynn (May 16, 2018)

Hey guys, I guess the thread title says it all. Tach and hour meter quit at the same time. My fuel and temp gauge still work fine. Any ideas where to start? I've checked fuses they all seem ok. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tflynn, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #2 on attached parts diagram.........tachometer drive cable. Most likely you have a broken cable. Unscrew the cable from the tachometer and see it the inner cable is turning with the engine running.


----------



## Tflynn (May 16, 2018)

Excellent info thank you! So I assume once the tachometer is fixed the hour meter will start working again?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yep. The tach & hour meter run concurrently.


----------



## Tflynn (May 16, 2018)

So I figured this out FINALLY! The drive cable was not broken after all. The problem was one of the plastic helical gears that turn the Tach somehow got the gear teeth stripped out and gummed up. New Holland Holland does not sell the little plastic gear by itself, you have to buy the whole $800 display. Screw that. I took a file and cleaned up the teeth as best I could and so far it has been working, for how long I don't know. Just wanted to update in case someone else has this problem


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it conks out again, do a net search for Instrument Sales and Service in Portland, OR. They can repair the unit for far less than the cost of replacing the display.


----------

